# I'm sailing away



## Panna Jotts (Feb 4, 2020)

My time has come. After many years with the company, I have decided to seek opportunity elsewhere and luckily found a new job with great benefits, M-F with holidays off. Too many changes for the worse in my store, including a rotating door of ETLs+SDs, have made it a bigger headache than what's expected in retail. Over the last 6 months or so, stress turned me into a tired, cranky bitch to be around, and I don't want to be that person anymore. Also, my kids are growing up WAY too fast, and I don't want to be like the ETLs in my store who miss out on band concerts and football games when the time for all that comes. Target was great until it wasn't, and I will never regret the time I spent working retail, especially in management. It has turned me into a kinder and more patient person overall (especially to service workers), and I am taking some great leadership skills to my new job (which offered me higher pay because of my experience). Time to go, as my youngest has been shouting since we saw the damn movie, INTO THE UNKNOOOOOOWN. 💕


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 4, 2020)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 4, 2020)

Get a new better job and better paying job plus better work life balance is reason to celebrate congrats!!!!


----------



## xNightStockerx (Feb 4, 2020)

Good luck to you 👍


----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 4, 2020)

EEEEE!! SO happy for you, @Panna Jotts!! CONGRATS and 

Good luck!!


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 4, 2020)

Happy trails to you!


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 4, 2020)

Congratulations. In a couple of months you’ll ask “Why did I even...”  I especially like your 
“Target was good until it wasn’t.”  A lot of us feel that way. Hopefully it will be good again someday.  Good luck.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Targetedbullseye (Feb 5, 2020)

BEST WISHES ! And stress free!


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 6, 2020)

Good luck at your new job! Congratulations!


----------

